# Delta Room Rentals NYC



## MickeyM (May 4, 2009)

Has anyone had any experience withDelta room rentals in NYC? I'm looking for a temporary, affordable place in NYC for a month or so and I've had so many scammers try me in the last week that this sounds good. (Maybe too good?)


----------



## krystal (Jan 4, 2010)

*Delta room rentals i think are the best in new york in finding rooms*



MickeyM said:


> Has anyone had any experience withDelta room rentals in NYC? I'm looking for a temporary, affordable place in NYC for a month or so and I've had so many scammers try me in the last week that this sounds good. (Maybe too good?)


SERIOUSLY I THINK THAT THEY ARE THE BEST, AT WHAT THEY DO , THEY ARE VERY RELIABLE .BOTH TIMES I HAVE USED THEM THEY HAVE GOTTEM MY PLACE IN MINUTES. i DEFINITELY THINK THAT DELTA ROOM RENTALS ARE THE BEST, I HAVENT TRIED OTHER AGENCIES, BUT WHY WOULD I. THEY HAVE A VERY NICE OFFICE SPACE.
THEIR CUSTOMER SERVICE IS WELL ATTENTIVE. ANYWAYS THERE NOTHING NEGATIVE FOR ME TO SAY ABOUT DELTA ROOM RENTALS.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Well, a glowing testimonial from a shouting 1-post poster!


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Well, a glowing testimonial from a shouting 1-post poster!


Fatbrit, i can see why you are a moderator here. You are super sharp


----------

